# Cowboys V Packers



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Who's gonna win? The Packers are favored, as well they should be. But I think the boys have a legitimate shot at an upset today. The Pack is undefeated at home this year. The Cowboys are undefeated on the road this year. Something's got to give. 

If they were playing in Big D I'd say the boys would be favored but they aren't so I think it's about 6 in 10 odds for the Pack and 4 in 10 for da boys. Hoping for an upset . . . . .


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Who's gonna win? The Packers are favored, as well they should be. But I think the boys have a legitimate shot at an upset today. The Pack is undefeated at home this year. The Cowboys are undefeated on the road this year. Something's got to give.
> 
> If they were playing in Big D I'd say the boys would be favored but they aren't so I think it's about 6 in 10 odds for the Pack and 4 in 10 for da boys. Hoping for an upset . . . . .



Don't get too upset and start throwing levers n pushing buttons

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2015)

Well since the Lions are done I am now a packers fan, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well since the Lions are done I am now a packers fan, lol.


Well, since the Cowboys aren't done I am now a fan of anyone who plays them. lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

Gotta go with the Boys!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry guys not today.


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh well, now I'm rooting for whoever is playing the Patriots. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

It was CLEARLY a catch. Oh well, that one play didn't lose them the game. They played pretty good but there were a couple of very bad decisions by the coaching staff - that's what cost them the game.

GO PATRIOTS!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

That was such a bull**** call. I hate that rule....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That was such a bull**** call. I hate that rule....



These NFL committe's that dream up all these BS rules in the off season are ruing the game. It takes the game-playing out of the hands of the players and puts it into the hands of the officials in the booth. You can't tell me they don't have secret biases. The guy who reversed it has some very bad mojo coming his way. I'm not wishing it on him - it's just the way the world works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree it was a bad call, but IMO it was a bad decision to for a 4th and 2 in the first place. Kevin, you let me down. Go Patriots really?!?!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> I agree it was a bad call, but IMO it was a bad decision to for a 4th and 2 in the first place. Kevin, you let me down. Go Patriots really?!?!



Who's left? I like Brady - I want to see him get another. I was a Patriots fan back when Plunkett was their QB.


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Who's left? I like Brady - I want to see him get another. I was a Patriots fan back when Plunkett was their QB.



Jim Plunkett I understand. I just think Brady is a cocky a.. Also, I can't stand Bill Bellichick. I figured you were just being your usual contrary self

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> I just think Brady is a cocky a.. Also, I can't stand Bill Bellichick.



I have respect for both of them and wish they were both Cowboys. We'd have a lot more super bowls if they were.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have respect for both of them and wish they were both Cowboys. We'd have a lot more super bowls if they were.


Agree, though your coach and QB are plenty talented. The best trade the Cowboys could make would be Jones for Kraft.

The Broncos are my preferred team among those left... I'd like to see Manning win another. If they lose to the Colts, I'll root for the Colts. Then Seattle, then GB... but I don't think GB gets by Seattle with Rodgers hurt. I agree with you about Brady and Belichek, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> The best trade the Cowboys could make would be Jones for Kraft.



Ain't that the truth. If not for Jones we'd have had AT LEAST 2 more super bowls with JJ and the tripletts. Jerry's ego blew all that up. I like Manning as well and would have no truck with him winning another. It don't seem right that Eli has 2 and Payton only 1. Payton is clearly the better of the two IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> The best trade the Cowboys could make would be Jones for Kraft.



Would take either of them over our local disaster - Dan Snyder.


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Would take either of them over our local disaster - Dan Snyder.


I grew up a Skins fan, too... and still am at heart but am struggling to root for them with Snyder. I don't think Jones would be an upgrade, though.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 11, 2015)

At least with Jones I think the Skins would be in the win column, Henry. Snyder is a spoiled brat with a shiny toy., which he has tarnished. There is no stability in the leadership (besides him) and he keeps buying aged veterans well beyond their prime - Sanders, McNabb, because he wants to hang out with them. He mortgaged the future for RGIII. I gave up on the football team years ago and now follow the Nationals.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> I gave up on the football team years ago and now follow the Nationals.



Oh man, you put your fan eggs in the wrong basket. There's strong rumors going on that Snyder is about to buy them too.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 11, 2015)

Ha! No chance, Kevin. The Lerners would never let that happen.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Plunkett was their QB.

That is when they actually had real quarterbacks. And even further back when the Raiders had a real quarterback, George Blanda, that was real football without a lot of the BS rules of today! But that was 40 some years ago, guess I'm dating myself oh well guess that makes me an old fart. But that is ok, it's been one hell of a ride and I ain't done yet!


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

But nobody can compare to Staubach!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

At least the Romo-haters have been silenced. He had a near perfect season. The only bad game he had was the season opener against 49ers and he was clearly way too injured to be in there. Can't hang even one scintilla of fault on his shoulders.

Henry and Duncan y'all like that word scintilla? I paid 50 cents for it at Webster's auction last year and been waiting for a chance to use it. Wish I had bought two . . . . . .

@SENC @duncsuss

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 14, 2015)

GO PACK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

GO PATS!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Can't hang even one scintilla of fault on his shoulders ... (snip) ... I paid 50 cents for it at Webster's auction last year and been waiting for a chance to use it. Wish I had bought two . . . . . .



You definitely got your money's worth


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2015)

S


Kevin said:


> At least the Romo-haters have been silenced. He had a near perfect season. The only bad game he had was the season opener against 49ers and he was clearly way too injured to be in there. Can't hang even one scintilla of fault on his shoulders.
> 
> Henry and Duncan y'all like that word scintilla? I paid 50 cents for it at Webster's auction last year and been waiting for a chance to use it. Wish I had bought two . . . . . .
> 
> @SENC @duncsuss


Scintilla is a nice word, when used appropriately. I wouldn't go so far as to say you used it incorrectly, but nor would I promote preceding "scintilla" with "one", which tends to suggest that scintillas are countable. Could you have two scintillas? Three? Three hundred? How many scintillas do you have before you move from having a minute trace of something to actually having something measurable? I think the point of the word scintilla is to express an amount no more than a trace or hint... in other words, more than nothing but less than something, if you're into abstract thought. I would have felt better if you'd said "can't even hang a scintilla of blame..." Of course, that then raises the question of whether blame can be hung, but we'll leave that for a future literary musing.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

Henry, you made me think about whether scintillas (or scintillae, either plural is generally acceptable) can be enumerated, and I couldn't think of an instance where I would have specified how many of them were in the room. I recognize that me not liking it doesn't means it's a punishable offense, so I hunted around.

I found an article by Michael Noonan in US News & World Report that contained this sentence:_* "Nor will large numbers of American troops even if there was one scintilla of support for sending them, which there is not." (Link)*_

Another instance, which I found in a Reuters article -- Senator Jim Risch was reported as saying: _*"But if we have to give up one scintilla of sovereignty that this country has fought, has bled for ..."*_ _*(Link)*_

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not sold that enumeration of scintillas or scintillae is a punishable offense, either, but such utilization by an elected official and US News and World Report does nothing to convince me of its appropriateness, and may even push me the other way. The latter's editorial track record is woefully lacking, and the former's non-existent.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

If I have to picks who be mostest right between a King's English-speaking British expat who am is also lives in the yankeeland be in Boston near da hawbuh and him too be in editor of a news-pay-puh he too haves a intelligent sounging name like Duncan, or a guy name of Henry, I casting my lot with the redcoat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm not sold that enumeration of scintillas or scintillae is a punishable offense, either, but such utilization by an elected official and US News and World Report does nothing to convince me of its appropriateness, and may even push me the other way. The latter's editorial track record is woefully lacking, and the former's non-existent.



LOL ... I had the same feeling! I originally wrote a "so, for what it's worth, a journalist and a politician think 'one scintilla' is ok" closing comment. Then I remembered that I work for a newspaper and should keep thoughts like that to myself 

I've also thought about it as a synonym of iota and jot -- "not one iota" and "not one jot" are standard expressions, though I can't think of any instance of any other number of iotas (except in reference to the actual Greek letter).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> If I have to picks who be mostest right between a King's English-speaking British expat who am is also lives in the yankeeland be in Boston near da hawbuh and him too be in editor of a news-pay-puh he too haves a intelligent sounging name like Duncan, or a guy name of Henry, I casting my lot with the redcoat.



Sorry to break it to you, but I'm the IT guy, not the editor 

(And my dad's name was Henry ... )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but I'm the IT guy, not the editor
> 
> (And my dad's name was Henry ... )



Damn redcoats are all turncoats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

Henry you should stick to poetry you were good at it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2015)

http://i.Rule #2/2lKyIZ3l.png

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2015)

Not being much of a pro football fan, I have mistakenly overlooked this thread... Unbeknownst to me, the thread has been derailed into an interesting direction... That'll teach me to overlook a thread, huh?

As long as we're on the topic of football... What do you boys think of ellipses? I overuse them...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 16, 2015)

DKMD said:


> As long as we're on the topic of football... What do you boys think of ellipses? I overuse them...



I see what you did there ... 

Technically, I believe a football is a prolate spheroid, which sounds like a medical condition with very uncomfortable symptoms. I don't even want to think what the treatment for it might be (beyond a cooler of Harpoon IPA and a few hotdogs )

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

You're correct Duncan. It's a prolate spheroid thrown around on a rectangle gridiron upon a small patch of turf growing on our oblate spheroid spinning around at 1000+MPH careening elliptically through space at 67,000 MPH. Makes me wonder how they can even catch the damn thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> ... spinning around at 1000+MPH ...


My inner engineer just winced  . 

The angular velocity of earth is (on average) π/12 radians per day (equal to 15 degrees per hour) ... surface speed at the poles is zero, at the equator the surface speed is indeed just over 1000mph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> My inner engineer just winced  .
> 
> The angular velocity of earth is (on average) π/12 radians per day (equal to 15 degrees per hour) ... surface speed at the poles is zero, at the equator the surface speed is indeed just over 1000mph



Now you're just being a Henry (aka smartass aka typical arrogant British prick).



duncsuss said:


> ..... just over 1000mph



My inner engineer just winced 

Did you mean to say _"slightly in excess of...."_? Because although "over" can be used in slang to denote a point "in excess" of a certain speed, it's mainly used to describe a point in a 3 dimensional state such as how the cow jumped "over" the moon. You really wouldn't want to say, especially as an engineer, that the speed of sound occurs "over" xxx MPH at a given atmospheric pressure and temp etc. rather, you'd want to describe the speed of sound as occurring "at" a specific speed, or "in excess" of a specific speed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 16, 2015)

I didn't say my inner engineer was literate ... remember the cartoon I posted?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 16, 2015)

This is rapidly evolving into my favorite thread...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 16, 2015)

DKMD said:


> This is rapidly evolving into my favorite thread...


Hmm, it is rapidly developing gradually into your favorite thread? And you graduated from med school?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

SENC said:


> And you graduated from med school?



No he stated his boner bone proclivity specialty early on, so the med professors sort of ignored him . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I didn't say my inner engineer was literate ... remember the cartoon I posted?



So I was just surfing on Facebook and this caught my eye ... he's not quite an "injuneer", but close enough:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

